# How long can you let rolls rise?



## sweet_p (Dec 1, 2008)

This is for the second rise time before cooking.
I leave to drive the school bus @2:30 & get home around 5:00.
I would love to be able to cook them as soon as I get home.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

Likely, it would depend on how cool the ambient temperature is. Sometimes, if they're formed, they can finish in the fridge with the warmth that is sorta left in them. (I'd cover them, though, with a towel or something to keep them from getting crusted over.) 
(Sorry, this reply is probably too late.)


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I think 2 1/2 hours is too long of a rise for rolls. You should probably put them in the refrigerator while you are gone driving bus, and then let them come to room temp when you get back and rise a little while you are getting the oven temp up to speed and then bake them. And yes, be sure to keep them covered.


----------



## sweet_p (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks ladies!!
I went ahead and formed them and placed on a plate.
Then covered them and placed them in the microwave.
LOL When I got home they (4) covered the whole plate.
I put them on my cooking sheet they went down a little.
But when I cooked them they were perfect.
By the way these were the kind you make and keep in the fridge and
pull off and bake as needed.


----------

